# 2nd training class



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Chi Chi has done well in Puppy K and is scheduled to "graduate" next week. She is good with the basic commands, though her stay is only 5-7 seconds. My vet tech believes that all puppy classes should be taken at least twice. My thoughts are to get her into a class where the trainer uses a clicker (which we have been practicing at home). What are your thoughts/experiences? Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the primary purpose of puppy class is socialization .. It would be up to you what you want next. If she had a good experience you could repeat or go on to the next level which is more training oriented. Koodos


----------

